# Is the NMC slow?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I filled in my membership form and wrote a check and sent it first class 3 weeks ago but havent hurd anything yet. Does it normaly take a while? 
Ill have to get a mini statment to see if its been cashed.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

you will automatically be a member then. providing anne has recieved ur membership. give them a ring and she will tell you. have you subscribed to the nmc news??


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi- Dont forget the NMC as in many other Hobby organisations is run entirely by Volunteers, sometimes you have to wait a bit mate. but the NMC is the finest club in the world.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no didnt subcribe to the news. I realy want the Breed Standards and current Year Book. Ill give it another week and if still nothing ill give them a call and make sure it hasnt gotten lost in the post.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

cool, well if it takes a whyle let me know any you can always borrow mine.  always willing to help a member of the nmc in anyway i can


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

so are you a member now? if so you gota come to a show lol. u can get a lift with me  x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah it all came, guess u missed my other post lol.

Wow thanks, I was going to ask you which shows do you go to?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I just see what shows I can afford to go to at the time but I usually know about 2 weeks in advance. I am going to the annual on the 24th if you would like to come?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you sure?
Where is that one and what times would you be leaving and comming back.

Looking at yahoo maps a few by london are not far from my family.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea that's fine. Umm its in west yorkshire I think. Its about 4 hours away. I could pick u um in morrisons at about half 6? And by the time the judgeing has finished we usually leave the show at about 5ish so would be home at about 9. Your more than welcome to come if you want


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

see u saturday


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yay  cant wait road trip to a mouse show!! what could be better????........nothing lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

well maby one thing, got a call from a dog breeder and my puppy was born yester day!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday PPValhunds!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you you too, ill be the confused looking one lol


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

dont worry ull be fine  see u at half 5 sat mornin lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ill be there, might fall asleep though so if u go over a speed bump its me :lol:


----------

